# Can malaysia dependent pass holder work in singapore and stay in johor ?



## MURALI PALANIAPPAN (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi ,

i am murali, working in singapore holding s pass, my wife malaysia employment pass holder. So if i get malaysia dependent pass

can i work in singapore and stay in johor everyday with this malaysia dependent pass ?

Kindly answer for this

thanks


----------

